

Anyone else doing computer forensics or ediscovery? - kovar

I'm working on a startup in the ediscovery space while continuing to do computer forensics to keep my hand in and generate revenue.<p>Many advances in technology (CUDA, for example) aren't finding their way into ediscovery and forensics products. There are some interesting opportunities....
======
FirstHopSystems
I work on the signal side of discovery. What do you have in mind?

~~~
kovar
One question that keeps coming to mind for me - how could you take a
forensically sound image of a hard drive and prepare it for processing by a
wide variety of tools in a non-serial manner? We spend a lot of our time
searching through hard drive images... The current state of the art for
indexing doesn't address the need to look for viruses, rootkits, keywords, CP,
stego, etc etc at different stages of the investigation.

~~~
FirstHopSystems
Good ole stego. Manual discovery is 99% of the fun!

~~~
kovar
Manual discovery is fun, 'til you have to sift through 1TB of data looking for
it, and hidden TC containers, and rootkits, and and and and... Gets tedious,
and inaccurate, quickly!

~~~
FirstHopSystems
Looking to put something together? I deal with hardware most of the time. I'm
trying to get out of that world and into building applications.

~~~
kovar
Very much looking to put something together. I currently have one startup
effort in the ediscovery space that I am working on, but I have cycles
available to explore other options, and the desire to do so.

~~~
FirstHopSystems
I'm on the lookout for interesting projects to hack-on and forensics would
feel like home. If your still looking at this thread mail me at Bcounsell1 ()
Gm/ail <> com.

